# This is a thread about Bell's. NO not the helmets :)



## yo EDDY (May 22, 2006)

I am thinking about getting a bell for my bike. I know I know, kind of odd, thing is, more and more I am on trails that have some popularity and mixed users. So hikers, horses, and other bikes.

I want something "cool" of course :thumbsup:

I'd like something metal (can take a crash) 

I'd want something that announces myself with a polite "Hi, pardon me, may I please make my past you". Don't want a tone that says "Get out of my way you poser, I'm teh faster than you so MOVE" :nono:

I've done some searching and haven't really come up with much so let me know if you have any leads. I've seen REI's stuff and this page:

http://www.tokyobell.co.jp/english.html

Thanks!


----------



## damnitman (Jan 30, 2008)

*just clip...*

...a playing card in your spokes...


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

My opinion is that those bells can suck. The "chasis" is plastic and can break in a crash. They are simple with nothing to really break, unless you crash, GOOD!! It gives a nice ding. But the thumb spring mechanism is a pain for multiple rinds

As far as cool goes.... You know you're talking about bicycle bells, right. 

For my mountain bikes I prefer the classic geared bike bells or a kiddie bike horn. They send the same message and don't scream "I'm full of myself". The kiddie horn makes hikers, that would normally hate bikes, smile as I pass.

I also have an Air Zound (115 dB air horn) and one of those "tinker"bells on a bike. The Air Zound is loud enough to scare cabbies

Short story.

I'm riding along one of the trails and I see an elderly couple walking up ahead. So I ring my little bell out of courtesy and pass slowly. Over my shoulder I hear "That's not much of a bell"

Given their age, it was probably a comment springing from deafness and geezerly grumpiness. I took it in stride, while looking down at the air zound and thinking "This should be loud enough you grumpy old bat". The horn could have caused a heart attack, so I didn't honk it at them. I'm proud of my response though. I stopped and said, " I apologize, if the bell isn't loud enough, but the horn would have been too loud and very frightening, and you did hear the bell"

I then rode about 50 yards up the trail and yelled, "This was the alternative!!" and let out a 2 second blast.

The kiddie horn is my favorite, I have a blue hippo. Since it's mostly soft rubber it's actually quite durable. Then again I'm also the person that would put handlebar streamers on my XT-XTR equipped FS bike. Another advantage is that you stand out with the ladies. When your horn sounds like a duck on helium, women know you're confident, have a sense of humour and you don't come across as a self-absorbed jerk.

Try this. 

When a woman passes by. Say, "Hey Baby!!" and ring a bell.

The same woman passes and you do the exact same thing. 
"Hey Baby", but you squeeze a blue hippos ass and make it quack like a duck on helium.

I'm just saying look at alternatives


----------



## yo EDDY (May 22, 2006)

thanks for the reply froggy! I know what you are saying about bell and cool kind of being any oxy moron. I guess that's why I'm looking for feedback. I like unique, custom, rare type components so I'm seeing whats out their...


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

froggy97 said:


> My opinion is that those bells can suck. The "chasis" is plastic and can break in a crash. They are simple with nothing to really break, unless you crash, GOOD!! It gives a nice ding. But the thumb spring mechanism is a pain for multiple rinds
> 
> As far as cool goes.... You know you're talking about bicycle bells, right.
> 
> ...


Interesting perspective and observation of someone's parents; I am to assume YOU will never mature physically or mentally?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

A Bear Bell works for most purposes.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Cool, huh?

Check out Incredibells from mirrycle.

http://www.mirrycle.com/incredibell_bells.php

Get it custom painted.

JMJ


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

Steeljaws said:


> Interesting perspective and observation of someone's parents; I am to assume YOU will never mature physically or mentally?


And that was for what? Are you always such a jerk?

At what point did I say that all geriatrics are deaf or grumpy. She definitely was, but that doesn't mean that all people are. Her response was jerk-like!!! I gave a polite ring and passed slowly, and RESPECTFULLY!!!

You're right, it had nothing to do with her age. She responded that way because she's an a-hole. I figured that maybe her complaint was that the bell wasn't loud enough. Silly me

There is no reason to behave that way, at ANY AGE. I would have done the exact same thing to a teenager had I tried to be polite and was rebuffed for it.

I find your assumptions of my over-all attitude, and your logic, both laughable. Had it been a story about a black homeless person, would you be ragging me for implying that all black people were poor? I should hope not. How do you know that they were someone's parents? Oh, right, anyone over 65 is automatically a parent.

So what, precisely was your point? I was disrespectful in that SPECIFIC instance, but it was a reaction to her behaviour. I'll concede that. But it's rather pompous and arrogant of you to think you can surmise my entire existence from one unique incident. It's not like I go around sneaking up on people with that horn.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

froggy97 said:


> And that was for what? Are you always such a jerk?
> 
> At what point did I say that all geriatrics are deaf or grumpy. She definitely was, but that doesn't mean that all people are. Her response was jerk-like!!! I gave a polite ring and passed slowly, and RESPECTFULLY!!!
> 
> ...


You read entirely too much into my statement; judging by your response, I stand by my original statement; the difference between maturity and arrogance is that a mature person wouldn't have even given it a nano-second of thought; you, on the other hand, chose to obssess over some obscure and diabolical motive on the part of the "grumpy geezers". I had no idea that an elderly woman could be so threatening to a "young" biker....keep on laughing son, 'cause I'm pissin' in my pants right about now, LMAO!


----------



## yo EDDY (May 22, 2006)

Steeljaws said:


> You read entirely too much into my statement; judging by your response, I stand by my original statement; the difference between maturity and arrogance is that a mature person wouldn't have even given it a nano-second of thought; you, on the other hand, chose to obssess over some obscure and diabolical motive on the part of the "grumpy geezers". I had no idea that an elderly woman could be so threatening to a "young" biker....keep on laughing son, 'cause I'm pissin' in my pants right about now, LMAO!


Guys, it's fairly obvious Froggy was story telling, and a good one. Steeljaws, regardless of your intent, your statement did come off like you are a jerk.

Let's drop it and find some more bells to ring.


----------



## yo EDDY (May 22, 2006)

Birdman said:


> Cool, huh?
> 
> Check out Incredibells from mirrycle.
> 
> ...


thanks for the link birdman, I can't believe they have sound clips online for this stuff LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## yo EDDY (May 22, 2006)

searching bells you come across some random crap online

http://andrewhammel.typepad.com/german_joys/2006/01/the_awesome_pow.html


__
https://flic.kr/p/1794133617


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*bells'o'plenty*

Check here

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/index.php?category=270


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

Incredibells!!!

Could have sworn they were called tinkerbells 

Anyway, like everything else, you get what you pay for. Ironically, sometimes cheaper is better. The cheaper pressfits break as easily as screws but, because they POP off, the fix is usually as simple as hammering it back on the mount. 

That said, eventualy you will crash, and the bell will be broken permantly. Or, as is my experience, it will fly off the bike as if a druken chimpanzee attacked it with a golf club. Bongo has a wicked slice and he's lost a number of bells. I have found the bell after a crash and snapped it back on, but Bongo hates the 1 stroke penalty and is prone to throwing feces.

*Note to self, go riding with the dogs and not an angry, drunk, chimp. 
** return to topic 


I'm sure somebody makes a bell with a lifetime guarantee for about a c-note. But, why bother? One of the amdenments to Murphy's law is that the ease of repair is proportional to the cost of the part. A five dollar incredibell will last you a decade. The tree roots and rocks are aiming for your XTR rear dérailleur or brand new disc rotor. They don't care about the bell. 

My philosophy is to not worry about anything that costs less than a pint of beer. Given the transient nature of beer, everything else is a wise investment.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

froggy97... please take your meds.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I use this one - need a couple more actually, just can't bring myself to pay shipping


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)

I have a bell that has a compass on top. Figged it would come in handy if I ever got lost. After I did an endo and it left a bruise on my rib, I removed it. It did however survive the crash with no problems. I think I am gonna go for the card and the clothespin next. Do they even make clothespins anymore?


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

wv_bob... SWEEEEEET bell.

mumbles - the bell with compass is a great idea unless you also have a bike computer with a particularly strong wheel magnet. Don't ask me how I know this.

JMJ


----------



## yo EDDY (May 22, 2006)

I like burgers very much; this is getting some consideration LOL









I do have quite the coffee addition right now so this merits some thought:









But in reality, a nice classic, black will probably be my choice, this is is the mirrycle with adjustable lever, seems like a nice feature. I like the dual tone as well


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

wv_bob said:


> I use this one - need a couple more actually, just can't bring myself to pay shipping


that is a sweet one. Kinda like having a Brooks saddle. It's cool, even if it's hard to peg exactly why. It's got a steampunk appeal without looking stupid


----------



## acedude1514 (May 21, 2010)

Steeljaws said:


> You read entirely too much into my statement; judging by your response, I stand by my original statement; the difference between maturity and arrogance is that a mature person wouldn't have even given it a nano-second of thought; you, on the other hand, chose to obssess over some obscure and diabolical motive on the part of the "grumpy geezers". I had no idea that an elderly woman could be so threatening to a "young" biker....keep on laughing son, 'cause I'm pissin' in my pants right about now, LMAO!


----------



## acedude1514 (May 21, 2010)

froggy97 said:


> And that was for what? Are you always such a jerk?
> 
> At what point did I say that all geriatrics are deaf or grumpy. She definitely was, but that doesn't mean that all people are. Her response was jerk-like!!! I gave a polite ring and passed slowly, and RESPECTFULLY!!!
> 
> ...


don't worry, he's just old and grumpy


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

froggy97 said:


> that is a sweet one. Kinda like having a Brooks saddle.


Interesting you'd say that, given that I bought it from Rivendell


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

acedude1514 said:


>


I kid you not, I think I know that guy


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

I use a small cowbell that I bought in the fishing supplies dept.
its made to clip on your pole and ring when you catch a fish.
it has an alligator clip built in and its cheap 
its pretty quite and makes just enough noise to politely let hikers / horses know you coming.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Maybe she just thought your bell was a bit limp.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

I like a bell for the trail, but I despise "sleighbell" type "bear bells" for anything other than specific runs.

The bell I have on most of my bikes, and my son's, are standard, small "Incredibells", mounted upside down so we can flick it with our thumb while still holding the bar with a "wrap". It's easy to ding once or twice for an amusing but clear sound, three dings is more insistent and the fourth is usually from contact with the innocent victim's skull... ha ha... Of course we all know the iTards are neither innocent nor victims. It's like slaying zombies, a duty of sorts. 

What's cool is that people like the sound, but the darn things don't ring-a-ling down the trail when you're just rolling along.


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

That's the one i use and set it up upside down too!

I have a belt drive so if i am pedaling there is now way to hear me coming.

Some people turn around laughing and others turn around with a dirty look when i ring the bell.
Either way it's better than rolling up on someone going one mile an hour and say hello and they jump and say you scared me with a dirty look.

You can't win them all!!



EBasil said:


> I like a bell for the trail, but I despise "sleighbell" type "bear bells" for anything other than specific runs.
> 
> The bell I have on most of my bikes, and my son's, are standard, small "Incredibells", mounted upside down so we can flick it with our thumb while still holding the bar with a "wrap". It's easy to ding once or twice for an amusing but clear sound, three dings is more insistent and the fourth is usually from contact with the innocent victim's skull... ha ha... Of course we all know the iTards are neither innocent nor victims. It's like slaying zombies, a duty of sorts.
> 
> What's cool is that people like the sound, but the darn things don't ring-a-ling down the trail when you're just rolling along.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

My favorite is when people laugh and say it sounds like an "helado cart", otherwise known as the Mexican ice cream vendors that push around two-wheelers with a bell on the handlebar. One lady this last weekend said, "now you've made us hungry!"


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

Awesome!! A couple turned around laughing one time (they were my, age late 30's) and i started doing the la la la la like i was pee-wee herman, all us lost it form there:thumbsup:



EBasil said:


> My favorite is when people laugh and say it sounds like an "helado cart", otherwise known as the Mexican ice cream vendors that push around two-wheelers with a bell on the handlebar. One lady this last weekend said, "now you've made us hungry!"


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

There are some great horns out there!


----------



## siwilliams (Jul 23, 2009)

yo EDDY said:


> I like burgers very much; this is getting some consideration LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Burgers are ok but I'd like a Taco Bell


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

NC17 is my bell of choice. Very 'cool'!


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Well, I can't get the audio sampler to play on my computer, but check out the most granola bell, ever, from the incredibell people:










They come in cherry and padauk woods... Could be pretty cool, might even be weight weenie.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

well those look cool, but if their audio clip is realistic, they sound like tapping a pencil against a wooden desk.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes those do look nice, almost too nice but they must sound like castonetes.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

the bell pepper bell I had was cool, until it broke


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

These are pretty slick--mounted on a headset spacer so it doesn't clamp to anything and it's less likely to take a hit when you crash, maybe? I have this same bell (clamp on version from Rivendell) and it's quite melodious...

http://www.velo-orange.com/jabemoonhesp.html


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

EBasil said:


> My favorite is when people laugh and say it sounds like an "helado cart", otherwise known as the Mexican ice cream vendors that push around two-wheelers with a bell on the handlebar. One lady this last weekend said, "now you've made us hungry!"


Said this somewhere else! I run a bugle horn and a dinger. After a ding ding honk honk ding ding, The lady said she thought I was selling ice cream. Keeps it friendly.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

jimbowho said:


> Said this somewhere else! I run a bugle horn and a dinger. After a ding ding honk honk ding ding, The lady said she thought I was selling ice cream. Keeps it friendly.


Yep, I've received that same remark myself.

Mostly though, I find that even the bell scares people half to death. I think they just get so into the solitude that everything freaks them out. Can't imagine the reaction they have when the riders who think every day is race day come blasting out of nowhere.


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...4441777409&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374302693017

Had one and even made drivers crap their pants. 
KIN


----------

